# Advice on broken Alfine 8



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Fellow cyclists-

Well after 1 year and 1 month of use on my pugsley, I finally managed to break my Alfine 8. So to those that say they are indestructible...sorry, here is one that is destroyed...by someone who is 160 lbs. I serviced it regularly and always made sure that the shift marks were lined up. And up until it failed, it was flawless. Granted, I am a pretty powerful sprinter on the road, and I was giving it some pretty good juice when it let go. I was running a 33 x 20.









My question is this: Any advice on the best course of action here? Is it even worth calling shimano and asking if they'll replace the internals? Should I just purchase another hub and rip out the internals. I have been lusting after some lighter rims for the pugsley, and this may be my opportunity to pull the trigger on that because I am no longer married to this hub.

Any help or advice is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Best to research the full extent of the legal fine print first. If somehow the warranty is still valid, then by all means follow through. Honestly I am shocked to see the damage. Those things are nearly indestructable.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

It never hurts to ask a Shimano dealer if they can help you out.

What sort of regular service did you do on your Alfine 8?

I've got 2 A8's in two Pugsleys that are going strong after 4yrs+. I like them a lot, but there is no product made that won't break.

I hope you get your bike up and running again. I'm just about to rebuild my Pug's wheels with Rolling Darryl rims and I plan to open up my A8 and check out the internals before I do the rebuild.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, folks.

I spoke with Shimano, and they said to send the internals in with the consumer warranty form. Service included opening, pulling internals, ATF dip, and regrease all bearings. Did that twice with no change in function. This was a simple matter of too much power.

I'm bummed that I'll be missing out on the massive snowstorm, but time to use the skis anyway. I'll report back on whether or not I receive new internals.


----------

